# PC USB PC TV Light Gun for MAME Cabinet Help Needed



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Since all my other cries for help haven't seemed to bear any fruit, this is really my last resort....and DBSTalk has always come through in the past....

OK, so I pretty much finished my MAME Cabinet (waiting for bezel) and thought it would be fun to add two PC TV USB Light guns from Act Labs (Duck Hunt, Hogans Alley, Terminator, etc.).

I have an Asus P3V4X motherboard, 384MB RAM, 120GB space, PIII 550, Win XP Pro. I "had" an ATI Rage Fury Pro and now have a Chaintech GeForce MX 4000. Both have SVideo out. The TV is a Daewoo 20" flat screen CRT and is behind clear plexiglass.

So, here's my dilemma. For some reason, the light guns only register on the right 75% of the video screen. There is a distinct cutoff point where if I shoot anything to the left of that border, the mouse pointer only goes as far as that 25% from the left mark (75% from the right). Vertical registering is not a problem.

Act Labs suggested it was my video card when I was using the ATI card. Got the Chaintech and had the same problem. So, thinking it might be the TV, I bought a 20" Panasonic CRT TV, CT20G8. Set it up outside of the plexiglass and had the same exact problem. So, it's not a TV issue. Returned the new TV.

I changed the SVideo cable thinking that might be it....same problem....

The TV is set at NTSC/M at 60Hz 640X480 resolution using the NVidia drivers.

I set up the guns on my other PC, Radeon 9600 Pro, Athlon XP 2000+, 1GB PC2100 RAM, Gigabyte 7VAX motherboard, WinXP Pro, 32" JVC TV (monitor and TV connected). Tested both guns and they were fine. Registered on the entire screen.

So, it's not the guns, the cable, the TV, the plexiglass or the video card..... I assume it "has" to be something in the motherboard or video card settings.

Any ideas? I'm fresh out.

P.S. The one crappy thing is I had to cut one cable on a lightgun to thread it through a small hole in the cabinet. Reattached and soldered all 9 individually small wires, works perfectly but is unreturnable. The other is perfect. Since then, I just cut a bigger hole in the cabinet to accomodate the big space needed to thread the gun cables.


----------

